# Tarantella client

## Kernel78

Ciao a tutti, purtroppo non sono riuscito a trovare in portage un ebuild per il client tarantella e volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi era a conoscenza di un client compatibile. Sto spingendo affinchè in azienda si passi dall'uso di linux solo come server ad un uso anche come desktop (e se penso che mi pagano anche per farlo)  :Cool: 

Qualsiasi aiuto o suggerimento è ben accetto.

----------

## Cazzantonio

beh puoi fare l'ebuild e tenerlo in overlay... oppure mettere un server rsync all'interno della rete che ti aggiorna portage su tutti i computer con l'ebuild di tarantella (che ignoro cosa sia)

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> beh puoi fare l'ebuild e tenerlo in overlay... oppure mettere un server rsync all'interno della rete che ti aggiorna portage su tutti i computer con l'ebuild di tarantella (che ignoro cosa sia)

 

Avevo pensato anche io a fare un ebuild per i fatti miei ma non ne ho mai fatto uno e non ho tempo per imparare a farli (almeno adesso), per questo mi chiedevo se in portage esistesse un client compatibile (ma non ho trovano niente).

P.S. se ti interessa capire cosa sia tarantella guarda qui

----------

## lsegalla

anche io sto cercando un client tarantella, o un programma qualsiasi da usare come client per tarantella...

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> anche io sto cercando un client tarantella, o un programma qualsiasi da usare come client per tarantella...

 

in ufficio alla fine ne è sbucato uno ufficiale anche se un pochino vecchiotto.

Io lo uso senza grossi problemi (l'unica cosa è che devo mettere la password 3 volte perchè le prime 2 mi dice che è sbagliata) ...

se vuoi controllo la licenza e vedo se posso copiartelo senza problemi legali ...

----------

## lsegalla

Ma tu nei hai uno ufficiale che funziona sotto linux ?

Perchè anche noi la versione server all'epoca l'abbiamo comperata quindi avro' ben diritto di usarci un client, ahah... senno' se mi dici dove si puo' scaricare, in ogni caso se servon codici suppongo di averceli anche io.... ad ogni modo il mio problema è avere il client per ora    :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

non so se si possa scaricare da qualche parte, in azienda abbiamo un server in cui sono parcheggiati i sw più usati a fini aziendali tra cui i client per tarantella: versione win e versione linux.

io mi sono messo un promemoria così martedì quando sono in ufficio controllo la licenza e in caso te lo metto a disposizione o ti faccio sapere cosa riesco a scoprire  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

per caso l'hai trovato ?

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> per caso l'hai trovato ?

 

ho recuperato il link al server interno solo che era spento per manutenzione e gli altri giorni li ho passati a casa (imbiancato due camere), lunedì dovrei riuscire a recuperarlo per controllare se ha una licenza permissiva o meno  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Ti ringrazio e l'ho provato pero' quando lo lancio e do' le credenziali poi mi dà un messaggio "url not found".

Mah.... non riesco a darne fuori, un vero peccato proprio ora che ce l'avevo.... mmmah...

----------

## lsegalla

Casualmente ho risolto oggi: è sufficiente fare come segue

Nel campo del caso invece di inserire l'indirizzo IP del server TARANTELA bisogna mettere tutto il percorso; ad esempio nel mio caso

```
http://nomeserver/appl
```

Ovviamente la macchina deve risolvere l'indirizzo ip di nomeserver

----------

## Kernel78

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Casualmente ho risolto oggi: è sufficiente fare come segue
> 
> Nel campo del caso invece di inserire l'indirizzo IP del server TARANTELA bisogna mettere tutto il percorso; ad esempio nel mio caso
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non si smette mai di imparare, qui in azienda l'ho sempre visto usare con l'url e quindi non sapevo che non andasse con l'ip ...

----------

## lsegalla

Magari con l'IP va anche qui... o meglio magari l'IP deve stare al posto del "nameserver", quindi http://indirizzoip/appl

Poi bisogna sempre vedere come ha fatto chi mi ha buttato su quel sistema... credo..

----------

